
What Mac, iOS developers want from Apple in 2012 - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/01/what-mac-ios-developers-want-from-apple-in-2012.ars
======
untog
_"That hit home more than ever with the launch of the Mac App Store this year,
since many of our customers wanted to be able to 'upgrade' to the Mac App
Store versions of our apps,"_

I am genuinely baffled as to why any developer would want to encourage this
kind of behaviour. Why willingly go from earning 100% to 70%?

I understand that the App Store has the ability to reach new users that might
make that 30% worth it, but when you have existing users that have already
bought outside of the App Store... it boggles the mind.

 _"I'd like to see Apple reaching out to more high schools and universities to
help direct their efforts as they attempt to turn out more iOS developers_

No, no, no, no. 100 times, no. High Schools and Universities should _not_ be
teaching vendor lock-in. I can't believe that anyone would even be in favour
of it. Teach students to program. If they're good at it, picking up Objective
C will not be difficult.

~~~
pkamb
Every purchase on the App Store is another +1 to the metric that gets your app
to the top of the "Top Paid App" or "Top Grossing App" list for a particular
category. Getting into those lists has been demonstrated as _very_ important
for actually making money from your app.

~~~
untog
Then perhaps that helps to explain why Apple is unwilling to sort out coupons,
etc. It sounds like it would be a very valid tactic to give out a ton of
'MyApp for $1!' coupons to get yourself in a decent position.

~~~
Someone
You do not need coupons for that. Simply start pricing your app for $1, and
later increase the price, or start with a free app without adds, and later
bring an update that adds ads (and, if you are smart, adds some features)

Both are established tactics. However, it would not surprise me if Apple
attempts to compensate for such tactics.

------
jemeshsu
My list as user and developer: 1\. iCloud API for web apps 2\. API hooks for
Siri 3\. API to access Safari bookmarks and reading lists 4\. Auto update of
installed apps 5\. iCloud support for iBooks and iBooks for Mac 6\. Time
Machine that uses iCloud storage 7\. API to access Reminder lists 8\. Apps for
Apple TV

